# Steve's ADA 120P - Emerald Isles



## ADA (30 Oct 2014)

Hi guys thought it about time I started a journal for my optiwhite, had it for a while and been waiting on our house move before I set it up. We move this Saturday down to Maidstone in Kent so I can get this started, need to build a cabinet out of external grade ply so that will be coming over the next couple of weeks, the house we are moving to has a nice 30ft garage I'm going to make my workshop for that very purpose lol.

So specs will be as follows and here's a list of goodies got and still to get.

Got,

120x45x45 optiwhite
Tmc 8 way controller
Eheim pro 3
Jbl 1500
Lily pipes
Tools
40kg seriyu stone
Big box of manzy from Tom Barr
40L flora base black
Ferts all in one and EI
6 fire extinguishers
3 regs with solenoids (wanna try out a couple)
2 inline diffusers
2 inline heaters
Water butt for RO

Getting,

2 x tmc aquagro tiles
Clear filter pipes
External ply
Hanging kit
Aquarium backing (frosted)
Drop checker
Plants
Twinstar 

It's gonna be set up on a dry start first with a fogger to get Fissidens and Riccardia to latch to the wood and to hopefully soak the wood, with that it will prob be flooded after Xmas, will get some pics up as soon as I can guys.

Thanks for reading,

Steve.


----------



## Ryan Thang To (30 Oct 2014)

sound like a plan. good job


----------



## Stu Worrall (30 Oct 2014)

nice kit and hardscape list.  Looking forward to following it


----------



## Crossocheilus (30 Oct 2014)

Sounds like some proper gear, I envy your workshop, I'd love my own workshop with all the fancy tools and machinery I could ever want 

Will the spread and power from 2 (I assume 1500) tiles be enough for a 120cm tank? I know you don't need that much light but George Farmer uses 2 on a 60cm tank!


----------



## ADA (31 Oct 2014)

Crossocheilus said:


> Sounds like some proper gear, I envy your workshop, I'd love my own workshop with all the fancy tools and machinery I could ever want
> 
> Will the spread and power from 2 (I assume 1500) tiles be enough for a 120cm tank? I know you don't need that much light but George Farmer uses 2 on a 60cm tank!



The tools are by no means fancy lol mostly boot sale bought , I think it will be enough, if not I may throw a grobeam between the tiles  gote worried now lol.


----------



## Alexander Belchenko (31 Oct 2014)

Sounds big. Waiting for progress.


----------



## Bhu (31 Oct 2014)

I'm in! Can't wait to see some pics


----------



## ADA (31 Oct 2014)

Anyone think 2 tiles will be enough light?


----------



## Stu Worrall (31 Oct 2014)

I've got two kessils for mine but they are rated for 24" square each. Do the tmcs have any rated footfall?


----------



## ADA (31 Oct 2014)

Not as far as I know


----------



## Bhu (31 Oct 2014)

Is it the 1000 or 1500's? I have a PDF on their performance...  Difficulty is uploading it here!


----------



## ADA (31 Oct 2014)

1500 ultima


----------



## Bhu (1 Nov 2014)

Hope this helps...


----------



## Greenfinger2 (2 Nov 2014)

Hi ADA,
Looking forward to your updates mate


----------



## ADA (13 Nov 2014)

Thanks for the info guys, been moved for 2 weeks and just finishing touches to do in the house now, once they're done I will be starting the cabinet build , will keep you updated.


----------



## ADA (17 Nov 2014)

We are slowly getting there, got 2 sheets of 25mm thick external grade ply cut into sections for the cabinet, lighting en route, 25kg extra landscape rock coming this week from Rob P then it's throw up some hard scape ideas  excited.

Might chuck a pic up of the man cave of aquascaping goodies .


----------



## ADA (1 Dec 2014)

Ok quick sneaky peak of my weekends labour. 

Journal by -hayleyyoung1984-


----------



## Bhu (1 Dec 2014)

It's bright!


----------



## ADA (1 Dec 2014)

I know lol I got it in, whacked it up to 100% and took a sneaky pic.


----------



## ajm83 (2 Dec 2014)

Is it a custom built tank, if so would you mind saying where from & would you recommend the builder?


----------



## ADA (2 Dec 2014)

ajm83 said:


> Is it a custom built tank, if so would you mind saying where from & would you recommend the builder?



No it's Mark Evans old tank I believe, I built the cabinet


----------



## Alastair (2 Dec 2014)

Those two tiles will easily be enough on that tank mate. Easily. I ran only 4 on my 1300 litre with no issues. 
Looks good so far.  

Didn't ady get marks 120 tank??


----------



## Brian Murphy (2 Dec 2014)

Looking good .... nice list


----------



## ADA (5 Dec 2014)

Thanks guys I got it on here in this thread  http://www.ukaps.org/forum/threads/120-x-45-complete-set-up-ish.33146/#post-352278


----------



## toadass (10 Dec 2014)

Bargain, what generous person sold you that?  I can confirm Mr Evans did own the tank. (Allbeit A few years back) It was also his 2 filters, 1 reg, and glassware. 
Any updates mate?


----------



## ADA (10 Dec 2014)

Lol thanks mate, there will be soon, been working on hard scape ideas but not had time to photograph, got 70kg of MLR and massive box of Tom Barr manzy to pick from lol


----------



## ADA (12 Dec 2014)

Quick 2 min woody scape, what you guys think, mentally add the MLR lol.

Ideas by -hayleyyoung1984-


----------



## Crossocheilus (13 Dec 2014)

I really like that Steve! Maybe you could just add a few very small branches to the right to make it more complex... or just plant it!


----------



## ADA (14 Dec 2014)

Well it's just a quicky scape, need to get the rocks in now .


----------



## ADA (30 Dec 2014)

Not exactly an update on mine but promised the missus I would sort her tank after the move before I sort any of mine out, quick couple of pics, she's a pleco fan .

60x30x45 clearseal, homemade cabinet from external grade ply, aquamanta efx300 filter, hydor eth300 heater, gush lily pipes and glass corners, superfish led light, lava rock, play sand, needle fern and crypts, barbs, rasboras, black ghost knife, ancistrus, plecos and amanos, inspired by altitude by James Findley, very low tech .

Hayley's Tank by -hayleyyoung1984-

Hayley's Tank by -hayleyyoung1984-

Hayley's Tank by -hayleyyoung1984-


----------



## Lindy (31 Dec 2014)

Looks amazing but what are you going to do when the knife fish gets too big?


----------



## ADA (31 Dec 2014)

Thanks, hes gonna go in the 6ft in the garage .


----------



## ADA (1 Jan 2015)

Finally made some progress today, being an on call engineer this holiday has been crazy but as of tomorrow I'm off so will be looking into plant orders now. Was thinking about dry starting with the yoghurt moss method but as there's wood protruding from the top of the tank I think it's a no go so will be glueing instead me thinks. So anyway I had a couple of hours in the man cave on my todd today while the missus watched the hobbit so played around with some layouts on a ply board, carried it in, transferred to the tank and re done the manzy. I'm quite happy with it, just been picturing it grown in.  

First pic is a Christmas present from the missus. 

Emerald Isle by -hayleyyoung1984-

Emerald Isle by -hayleyyoung1984-

Emerald Isle by -hayleyyoung1984-

Emerald Isle by -hayleyyoung1984-


----------



## ADA (4 Jan 2015)

Ok guys we have a plant list, missus not too happy about the cost lol but hey ho.

Plants

Aqua Essentials

Proserpinaca Palustris Cuba x 2 
Staurogyne 1-2 x 6 
Eleocharis Mini 1-2 x 
Rananculus Inundatus x 4
Anubias Petite x 4 
Bolbitis Difformis x 3 
Crypt Costata x 5 
Hydro Tripartita x 2 
Hygrophila Mini x 5 
Hygrophila Pinnatifida x 6 
Microsorum Trident x 2 
Microsorum Mini x 4 
Pogostemon Stellata x 4 
Fissidens x 2 
Riccardia x 2 

Waterlands

Microsorum Needle x 3


----------



## Crossocheilus (4 Jan 2015)

The wood pieces are individually very nice but the shapes don't entirely work together in my opinion.


----------



## ADA (4 Jan 2015)

Believe it or not there's only 7 pieces in there, there's 2 massive great pieces one either side then the roots coming down and some small pieces on the left, the majority of it is natural manzy from Tom Barr I just added a couple of extra bits. 

What do you think looks out of place? May well be individual parts I can move.


----------



## ADA (4 Jan 2015)

See I was wondering if it was the left and right being so different to each other?


----------



## DivZero (4 Jan 2015)

So I was looking at the first scape photo and I was like: Such a shame the rocks are so low in this tank. Then I scrolled down and I was like: WOW, thats why! 

Beautiful hardscape so far mate!

About the dry start. Why wouldn't you be able to do it? The cling film is there to keep up the moisture level, not to create airtight  seal. I would suggest you "test" it by wrapping your scape without water and see what you think? If it works out, and you have the patience you might also be able to order less plants and please the misses  (please note: I have no idea if the amount of plants you want to order is many, just right, or a a little)


----------



## ADA (4 Jan 2015)

DivZero said:


> So I was looking at the first scape photo and I was like: Such a shame the rocks are so low in this tank. Then I scrolled down and I was like: WOW, thats why!
> 
> Beautiful hardscape so far mate!
> 
> About the dry start. Why wouldn't you be able to do it? The cling film is there to keep up the moisture level, not to create airtight  seal. I would suggest you "test" it by wrapping your scape without water and see what you think? If it works out, and you have the patience you might also be able to order less plants and please the misses  (please note: I have no idea if the amount of plants you want to order is many, just right, or a a little)



Thanks DivZero, I'm after some opinions  with the very heavy planting you won't see much of the wood really and the bits you do will be covered in Fissidens and Chamadryfolia so I'm hoping it works planted .

With the dry start Im probably being impatient also lol, plus the kitchen is quite cold so I didn't want the temp dropping so much the plants fail.


----------



## Crossocheilus (4 Jan 2015)

What I meant was that the wood on the left is thin twisty branches and the right hand side is thicker and straighter. Then again plants and moss can do wonders, tbh it is a minor issue and with plants it wouldn't be an issue at all. If you like it, stick with it. I would be happy with that in my house, if that helps!


----------



## ADA (4 Jan 2015)

Crossocheilus said:


> What I meant was that the wood on the left is thin twisty branches and the right hand side is thicker and straighter. Then again plants and moss can do wonders, tbh it is a minor issue and with plants it wouldn't be an issue at all. If you like it, stick with it. I would be happy with that in my house, if that helps!



That's what I meant lol as in two types of wood, yeah I'm happy with it but constructive criticism is always received well .


----------



## jorge_pt (4 Jan 2015)

very good layout!
i like a lot of that


----------



## zgmarkozg (5 Jan 2015)

awesome scape, waiting new updates!!!


----------



## ADA (5 Jan 2015)

jorge_pt said:


> very good layout!
> i like a lot of that





zgmarkozg said:


> awesome scape, waiting new updates!!!



Thanks very much guys, won't be long now, some plants are out of stock right now .


----------



## Greenfinger2 (5 Jan 2015)

Hi ADA, Stunning Hardscape  Love it  Cannot wait to see this one all planted up   

Hope the plants are in stock soon


----------



## naughtymoose (5 Jan 2015)

ADA, I really like what you've done for your missus' tank. I'm already getting bits of lava rock stockpiled, and have also bought a bag of small BBQ sized lava rock. Some of it is in the 'plant tank' with Javas glued on already.


----------



## X3NiTH (5 Jan 2015)

I always get rolled eyes when I mention more plants so your not alone there, though it's always nice to savour the moment when you catch the other half looking at the tanks, somehow makes it feel all the more worthwhile. 

This should look great all planted up.


----------



## ADA (9 Jan 2015)

Small update, extra large roll of cling film is in, heat mat on the way, moss and mini pellia ordered, dry start going ahead .




Greenfinger2 said:


> Hi ADA, Stunning Hardscape  Love it  Cannot wait to see this one all planted up
> 
> Hope the plants are in stock soon



Thanks bud, yeah me too it's bugging me looking at it bare now lol.



naughtymoose said:


> ADA, I really like what you've done for your missus' tank. I'm already getting bits of lava rock stockpiled, and have also bought a bag of small BBQ sized lava rock. Some of it is in the 'plant tank' with Javas glued on already.



Thanks  it's good stuff to work with.



X3NiTH said:


> I always get rolled eyes when I mention more plants so your not alone there, though it's always nice to savour the moment when you catch the other half looking at the tanks, somehow makes it feel all the more worthwhile.
> 
> This should look great all planted up.



Thanks, yeah it's true but I think my missus secretly loves it lol.


----------



## naughtymoose (9 Jan 2015)

ADA, where are you going to put the heat mat? I was toying with the idea of trying to borrow a soil warming cable to provide some heat if I use DSM.


----------



## Iain Sutherland (9 Jan 2015)

this is looking great Steve, will be interested to see it planted up.

I would skip the Bolbitis Disformis though as its not a true aquatic... it will struggle along ,longer low tech than high tech for some reason, but will slowly die off. Which is a real shame as its a great looking plant!!


----------



## ADA (10 Jan 2015)

Iain Sutherland said:


> this is looking great Steve, will be interested to see it planted up.
> 
> I would skip the Bolbitis Disformis though as its not a true aquatic... it will struggle along ,longer low tech than high tech for some reason, but will slowly die off. Which is a real shame as its a great looking plant!!



Thanks Ian in that case I may avoid it, I had no idea, or could use it in the wabi .



naughtymoose said:


> ADA, where are you going to put the heat mat? I was toying with the idea of trying to borrow a soil warming cable to provide some heat if I use DSM.



I was just gonna put it under the tank lol.


----------



## naughtymoose (10 Jan 2015)

It's a fair cop! Wasn't sure if you were just going to stand it in the tank as a sort of radiator. But I see you have access below the tank


----------



## ADA (17 Jan 2015)

naughtymoose said:


> It's a fair cop! Wasn't sure if you were just going to stand it in the tank as a sort of radiator. But I see you have access below the tank



Yeah it will sit between the mat and tank, well the goodies are here and I'm off to pick up yoghurt and collect some rain water tomorrow so will take some snaps soon.


----------



## ADA (27 Jan 2015)

Right guys, DSM has started, used RO water, heat mat, fogger (need something wider to house this as it sprays water everywhere), got my misting canister and used RO and moss mixture no yoghurt as I didn't want the smell lol. Here's some pics of equipment and process, any questions let me know. 

DSM by -hayleyyoung1984-

DSM by -hayleyyoung1984-

DSM by -hayleyyoung1984-

DSM by -hayleyyoung1984-

DSM by -hayleyyoung1984-

DSM by -hayleyyoung1984-


----------



## DivZero (27 Jan 2015)

This is gonne be one awesome scape


----------



## Andy D (27 Jan 2015)

Love that hardscape!


----------



## parotet (27 Jan 2015)

Nice wood and hardscape!


----------



## Christian Walker (27 Jan 2015)

Looking really great.  I love that hardscape.  Did I miss what type of wood it is in the thread ?


----------



## tmiravent (28 Jan 2015)

nicely done! Can't wait to see the plants in! Cheers


----------



## ADA (28 Jan 2015)

DivZero said:


> This is gonne be one awesome scape





Andy D said:


> Love that hardscape!





parotet said:


> Nice wood and hardscape!



Thanks very much guys, nice to know the hard work is paying off .



Christian Walker said:


> Looking really great.  I love that hardscape.  Did I miss what type of wood it is in the thread ?



Thanks, it's manzanita from Tom Barr.



tmiravent said:


> nicely done! Can't wait to see the plants in! Cheers



Thanks very much.


----------



## ADA (29 Jan 2015)

So far a couple of changes, wood has grown a little white fuzz here and there but as we all know this happens when adding wood to an aquarium, also not had to mist it much as just tapping the film is soaking the whole hard scape like a light shower .


----------



## ADA (4 Feb 2015)

Been pondering a few things today and was hoping the vast knowledge on the forum might help me out? 

Question 1 lol, 

I'm using florabase which leeches ammonia, as I'm dry starting with an inch of water in the bottom of the tank can I assume the spike when flooding won't be quite as bad as usual?

Just bought 500ml purigen for flooding, it says it controls nitrate? Should I be worried?

Last one is how long do you think I should keep the dry start going for the Fissidens and Riccardia to get a hold of the wood? 

Thanks in advance guys,

Steve


----------



## ADA (5 Feb 2015)

Anyone??? Lol


----------



## Andy Thurston (5 Feb 2015)

Fissidens attaches quite quickly so if you have some new growth it should be quite well attached in a few weeks I dont think the riccia will attach properly but i could be wrong


----------



## alto (5 Feb 2015)

I'm not following why there would be less of an ammonia spike when you flood - from the photo you're only doing DS with the mosses & riccardia, so where might the ammonia be going?
I think the purigen is good idea, just remember that it's an a*d*sorbent so can also "dump" back into the system if something with better adsorption comes along or if overloaded ie keep your eye on it for when to recharge.
If you mixed your moss & riccardia together, then painted, I suspect that latter will stick better
(I think Tom Barr used it in a client tank & the thriving riccardia began to break away & infiltrate hairgrass etc, so just be aware that this happens, not sure about posting the video link directly but you can follow from this journal )

Scape looks great, any updated photos?
(I like to see white fuzz on wood )


----------



## Andy Thurston (5 Feb 2015)

alto said:


> I'm not following why there would be less of an ammonia spike when you flood - from the photo you're only doing DS with the mosses & riccardia, so where might the ammonia be going?
> I think the purigen is good idea, just remember that it's an a*d*sorbent so can also "dump" back into the system if something with better adsorption comes along or if overloaded ie keep your eye on it for when to recharge.
> If you mixed your moss & riccardia together, then painted, I suspect that latter will stick better
> (I think Tom Barr used it in a client tank & the thriving riccardia began to break away & infiltrate hairgrass etc, so just be aware that this happens, not sure about posting the video link directly but you can follow from this journal )
> ...


There would be less of a spike because bacteria in the substrate would have converted it into nitrate already


----------



## alto (5 Feb 2015)

I suppose ... but how long to establish sufficient populations of various bacteria - are you thinking of aquarium N-cycle bacteria or soil N-cycle bacteria - & how "fast" are they working???
(Is florabase sterilized pre-sale?)

I'd suspect that an established (aquarium) filter added upon flooding might be more efficient ... must admit I've not seen ammonia release profiles from Florabase so no idea of the levels (re possible inhibitory effects upon the usual aquarium N-cycle bacteria)

As always, water changes are a great equalizer


----------



## ADA (5 Feb 2015)

Big clown said:


> Fissidens attaches quite quickly so if you have some new growth it should be quite well attached in a few weeks I dont think the riccia will attach properly but i could be wrong



Lol it's mini pelia not riccia 



alto said:


> I'm not following why there would be less of an ammonia spike when you flood - from the photo you're only doing DS with the mosses & riccardia, so where might the ammonia be going?
> I think the purigen is good idea, just remember that it's an a*d*sorbent so can also "dump" back into the system if something with better adsorption comes along or if overloaded ie keep your eye on it for when to recharge.
> If you mixed your moss & riccardia together, then painted, I suspect that latter will stick better
> (I think Tom Barr used it in a client tank & the thriving riccardia began to break away & infiltrate hairgrass etc, so just be aware that this happens, not sure about posting the video link directly but you can follow from this journal )
> ...



lol yeah the White fuzz is annoying, I was thinking the ammonia spike from substrate might be less if I syphon out the water in the bottom now just before flooding as it in theory should have a huge amount of ammonia in it from keeping the florabase wet for 3 weeks? 

No new photos yet lol nothing to see 

Cheers 

Steve


----------



## alto (5 Feb 2015)

Siphoning out that bit of water is hard work (or at least makes my list of things I dislike doing - but that would be 'cause I always suck up substrate too  ), easier to partly flood & then change out that water, use a plastic cover as in this Tropica video  - not the one I was looking for but I've no idea which one it was 

There is a limit to how much ammonia will leach into that limited volume of water before an equilibrium is reached between soil/water levels. If you were to change out the water regularly, that might have some effect but how efficient depends on various factors ... how much ammonia, how tightly bound, how much water, how fast the movement of ammonia from soil to water (without the currents of a filter, I suspect this is much slower) etc, ie I've not high expectations though, if as Big Clown suggests, you have an efficient bacterial colony at work, that would be key.


----------



## ADA (15 Feb 2015)

Right guys, been a few weeks this Wednesday, plants are being ordered Monday but the needle fern may take a few days to arrive. Fingers crossed it goes well, wish me luck.


----------



## Crossocheilus (15 Feb 2015)

Good luck Steve!


----------



## sanj (15 Feb 2015)

Aesthetically very nice so far.


----------



## ADA (15 Feb 2015)

Thanks guys, just been out to the man cave for the last couple of hours doing equipment tests, Pro3e 700 and JBL 1500 filters running strong, got a choice of 3 regs, eth300 running fine and I have 15KG of FE CO2 to use up.


----------



## ADA (21 Feb 2015)

Right after a nightmare with one of my FE's its up and running, the twinstar isn't working at all  prob needs a new electrode, I had a 5kg FE earmarked for this scape but after trying all my regs, 2 different inline atomisers, soaking them in bleach, I switched to a 2kg it was working great, 3bps.

Did notice that after filling the tank isn't the brightest, obviously it was very bright during DSM but full it seems a bit dull, might have to get a grobeam to sit between the tiles.

The 5kg had a sticky valve, took it outside to show the missus how loud they are as I couldn't use it and the valve stuck and let out 5kg in 10 secs lol, nearly gave her a heart attack lol.

So after filling from a hose on the kitchen tap and dumping in 25ml of prime I got up this morning and noticed the DC had turned from blue to dark green without the CO2 on, do you think it's the CO2 in the tap water? I never see my DC's go back to blue overnight tho, I use Neutro 4dkh premixed solution from Aqua Essentials.

Pics to follow later on once the lights are on .


----------



## Julian (21 Feb 2015)

Decaying organics in the substrate releasing CO2.


----------



## Crossocheilus (22 Feb 2015)

ADA said:


> I never see my DC's go back to blue overnight



Can also be because you don't have enough surface agitation/rippling in order to off-gas all the CO2.


----------



## James O (22 Feb 2015)

Whatsit look like?


----------



## ADA (22 Feb 2015)

Pics as promised, excuse the crappy inlet some Lily pipes I bought from a member were cracked so had to order a new one from my lfs. Also the random rocks are just to ensure no float aways. 

Emerald Isle by -hayleyyoung1984-

Emerald Isle by -hayleyyoung1984-

Emerald Isle by -hayleyyoung1984-

Emerald Isle by -hayleyyoung1984-

Emerald Isle by -hayleyyoung1984-


----------



## The_Iceman (22 Feb 2015)

Finally! YES! Looks fantastic!


----------



## ADA (22 Feb 2015)

The_Iceman said:


> Finally! YES! Looks fantastic!



Thanks mate, can't wait for it to grow in.


----------



## tmiravent (22 Feb 2015)

looks very nice! will follow to see the plants colors. cheers


----------



## ADA (22 Feb 2015)

tmiravent said:


> looks very nice! will follow to see the plants colors. cheers



Thanks very much


----------



## James O (23 Feb 2015)

Niiiice! Keep it coming 

I might have missed it but what sort of photo period and bubble count are you running?  Also what's the plan regarding tenants?


----------



## ADA (23 Feb 2015)

James O said:


> Niiiice! Keep it coming
> 
> I might have missed it but what sort of photo period and bubble count are you running?  Also what's the plan regarding tenants?



Cheers 

Photo period is both tiles running 100% for 8 hours with 30 mins ramp up and down included in that, bps is set to 2.5 - 3 through up inline diffuser.

Tenants not sure yet, thinking large school of cardinals as you can't beat the classics, maybe an apisto or two, but leaning toward cherry shrimp instead of apistos plus some ottos.


----------



## James O (23 Feb 2015)

How about 30+ microdevario kubotai? Think different


----------



## ADA (23 Feb 2015)

I did think about them but they don't school as well as harlequins or cardinals, plus would need like 70 odd to make a real impact. I was looking at lampeye killis but they're terrible jumpers, I will carry on looking but if all else fails it will prob be cardinals.


----------



## James O (23 Feb 2015)

How about Rasbora Vulcanus?  Good looking fish and natural schooling


----------



## ADA (23 Feb 2015)

James O said:


> How about Rasbora Vulcanus?  Good looking fish and natural schooling



Any other suggestions lol they're not colourful enough for me lol but seriously keep them coming.


----------



## James O (23 Feb 2015)

Another try!

http://www.seriouslyfish.com/species/brachydanio-sp-hikari/

If you can find them.  They're schoolers too


----------



## alto (23 Feb 2015)

If you like rasboras, "purple harlequins" (hinted to be a natural mutation that has been line bred) - after some reservation I got some from my lfs, colors can get very intense, deep blue/purple becomes almost black & can extend quite far "forward", gold/orange iridescence "patch" can extend from mouth to dorsal fin  

Chocolate gouramis - get in a group of ~ 20, it's very interesting to watch their behavior (introduce whatever "dither" fish first as your tank is high light etc, also wait for plants to grow in somewhat), they hunt everywhere picking up the last bits of food (I feed frozen) 

Oddly I've kept lamp eyes on several occasions & seldom lost any as jumpers BUT house is pretty quite & traffic passes several feet from tank; they are terrible gluttons though, when chococlate gouramis were still settling in, the lamp eyes looked ready to burst after feeding, now they only get a nice roundness.

"Green Neons" (only available as wild caught locally) - stay smaller than cardinals, and I really like their iridescence when tank is only lit with ambient lighting .

Very much like your scape!

Take your time looking at fish, maybe get shrimp established first (by a couple weeks) - I have Dicrossus filamentosus (supposedly, but looking more like maculatus now) & they are rather easier with the shrimp than most apistos


----------



## ADA (24 Feb 2015)

James O said:


> Another try!
> 
> http://www.seriouslyfish.com/species/brachydanio-sp-hikari/
> 
> If you can find them.  They're schoolers too



They'd be nice but yeah having trouble finding them, thanks for the suggestions .



alto said:


> If you like rasboras, "purple harlequins" (hinted to be a natural mutation that has been line bred) - after some reservation I got some from my lfs, colors can get very intense, deep blue/purple becomes almost black & can extend quite far "forward", gold/orange iridescence "patch" can extend from mouth to dorsal fin
> 
> Chocolate gouramis - get in a group of ~ 20, it's very interesting to watch their behavior (introduce whatever "dither" fish first as your tank is high light etc, also wait for plants to grow in somewhat), they hunt everywhere picking up the last bits of food (I feed frozen)
> 
> ...



Good point with the lampeyes I actually lost them in the past when lights went out but now they ramp down it might be a possibility.

I'm not a fan of chocolates really but will look into the green neons, could be possible if they school well, defo gonna go for shrimp, will more than likely be CRS or Cherrys.

Checkerboards look good too my LFS stocks them,

Cheers .


----------



## ADA (26 Feb 2015)

Well so far we've had a slight diatom outbreak low down on a few rocks, think it's mainly due to the dry start water level being a bit high as it's grown right where the level was, picking up an electric toothbrush to keep the rocks clean and dropped the lighting to 60%.

Still doing 50% water changes for the next few days, thought I'd keep them up for 10 days before I drop to every other day.

Bought some more trident for the wood as the one AE sent is huge leaved and I prefer the thinner stuff, got some more fissidens as what's left after the dry start is a bit sporadic.

Anyway will upload some pics this weekend once the new twinstar disc and lily pipe arrives and once I've sorted the new additions, should be able to take out the dozen rocks holding down the wood too.


----------



## ADA (1 Mar 2015)

Couple of new additions and updates, added 50 cardinals, 10 cherry shrimp and unfortunately lost about 10-15 cardinals as they got caught on the inlet pipes,  decided to cover them with stainless steel mesh and now we have happy cardinals. Took out the huge trident for the thinner variety, getting some good growth from the plants too, the Paulustris has melted away quite badly but some is surviving, just letting everything thicken up till trim one, the Staurogyne is looking good, Hairgrass has a few runners and the Stellata is perking up nicely. Ordered some Weeping Moss too as the manzy is losing its blackened coating which means a lot of the DSM moss vanished with it, anyway, a couple of pics. 

Emerald Isle by -hayleyyoung1984-

Emerald Isle by -hayleyyoung1984-

Emerald Isle by -hayleyyoung1984-

Emerald Isle by -hayleyyoung1984-


----------



## ADA (2 Mar 2015)

Now that I'm on WC's every other day I'm noticing that after a WC my inline atomiser seems to throw out a mad fog of CO2, any ideas?


----------



## ADA (7 Mar 2015)

Little trim and replant today and cleaned all the inlets/outlets, quick pic. 

Emerald Isle by -hayleyyoung1984-


----------



## banthaman.jm (7 Mar 2015)

Nice tank and great journal so far, looking forward to more updates on the tank


----------



## ADA (8 Mar 2015)

banthaman.jm said:


> Nice tank and great journal so far, looking forward to more updates on the tank



Thanks, will have to get the pro camera out soon, sick of using my iPhone lol.


----------



## tim (8 Mar 2015)

Great start mate, should grow in lovely, keep the updates coming.


----------



## Greenfinger2 (8 Mar 2015)

Hi ADA, Wonderful progress 

Your new avatar Is quiet Menacing


----------



## Fran (8 Mar 2015)

Fantastic looking tank. Well done so far. That avatar of yours looks familiar!!!!


----------



## ADA (8 Mar 2015)

tim said:


> Great start mate, should grow in lovely, keep the updates coming.



Thanks very much, will do .



Greenfinger2 said:


> Hi ADA, Wonderful progress
> 
> Your new avatar Is quiet Menacing



Thanks mate, it's getting there slowly, prob is trimming the stems at the mo means you can't see them very well but it's getting there. 



Fran said:


> Fantastic looking tank. Well done so far. That avatar of yours looks familiar!!!!



Thanks  yeah my buddy's call me Heisenberg as I shave my head and have a beard lol.


----------



## Luke1939 (8 Mar 2015)

Very cool tank Looking froward to how it looks in a few more weeks/months time  !  How did you find the Red Sea Flora Base to work with? I'm flip flopping between flora base and ADA!


----------



## ADA (8 Mar 2015)

Luke1939 said:


> Very cool tank Looking froward to how it looks in a few more weeks/months time  !  How did you find the Red Sea Flora Base to work with? I'm flip flopping between flora base and ADA!



Florabase is awesome, not Red Sea tho, mines Colombo Florabase, yeah it's great stuff, I've used it before and reused it a few times after too.


----------



## BBogdan (8 Mar 2015)

Nice layout , can wait to see it in a few more weeks . 
You will use any red plants or will bee only green ones?


----------



## ADA (8 Mar 2015)

Thanks for the comment , theres a few colourful plants in there, Paulustris, Stellata and Macrandra  they're just at the rear so constantly trimming at the moment.


----------



## banthaman.jm (8 Mar 2015)

ADA said:


> Thanks, will have to get the pro camera out soon, sick of using my iPhone lol.


Will look forward to seeing some photos from the pro camera. The photos from your iPhone are pretty good though, looking forward to your next update.
Jim


----------



## Vivian Andrew (9 Mar 2015)

ADA said:


> Pics as promised, excuse the crappy inlet some Lily pipes I bought from a member were cracked so had to order a new one from my lfs. Also the random rocks are just to ensure no float aways.
> 
> Emerald Isle by -hayleyyoung1984-
> 
> ...




very nice layout you really did a good work with this tank, but in the above pic your tank level does seem straight coz your water level is high in left and low in right side, it doesn't create any issue?


----------



## ADA (9 Mar 2015)

Vivian Andrew said:


> very nice layout you really did a good work with this tank, but in the above pic your tank level does seem straight coz your water level is high in left and low in right side, it doesn't create any issue?



Thanks, yeah the floor isn't level lol pain as if I knew I would have done something about it lol.


----------



## Vivian Andrew (12 Mar 2015)

Had the same issue with mine so at the time of water change kept some rubber under the stand and made it level.


----------



## rodoselada (12 Mar 2015)

wonderful!


----------



## ADA (12 Mar 2015)

DISASTER!!!!! The silicon went today while I was at work and it's emptied half it water over the kitchen floor throughout the day, never buying 2nd hand again!!!!! Off to tgm Saturday to get another and keeping this one ratchet strapped till then .


----------



## Andy D (12 Mar 2015)

Oh no! 

Hope you get it sorted!

Do you think the unevenness may have caused this?


----------



## Tim Harrison (12 Mar 2015)

Looking good...

Edit:
...Oh...that's not so good...hope you get it sorted without any further problems.


----------



## James O (12 Mar 2015)

Oh bummocks!

Hope the damage wasn't too bad


----------



## Greenfinger2 (13 Mar 2015)

Hi ADA ,HO NO Sorry to hear that mate


----------



## The_Iceman (13 Mar 2015)

OMG!!! Hope that the damage isn't very high


----------



## ADA (13 Mar 2015)

Thanks for the concern guys, it's not too bad, pics this weekend lol. I'm off to TGM in the morning, spoke to Gaz & James and they have a nice ADA 120P waiting for me to collect along with a nice cuppa after the 4 hour drive. Gonna be a job to fit in the missus fiesta but hey ho I'm driving on my todd so if the passenger seat ends up in a skip so be it lol. Dropping off a rare plant to Gaz for him to propagate as well in the hope it will be on the website for sale soon, so updates and TGM pics to come prob along with more goodies as its gonna be like visiting aladins cave  .


----------



## Tim Harrison (14 Mar 2015)

I suppose every cloud has a silver lining - a nice ADA 120P and other goddies -  sounds awsome...but wait...hmmm......it's all a little *too* convenient if you ask me...
...that is apart from the expense, the 4 hr drive and skipping the front seat of your wife's Fiesta...
Seriously tho' I hope it all works out OK.


----------



## ADA (14 Mar 2015)

Troi said:


> I suppose every cloud has a silver lining - a nice ADA 120P and other goddies -  sounds awsome...but wait...hmmm......it's all a little *too* convenient if you ask me...
> ...that is apart from the expense, the 4 hr drive and skipping the front seat of your wife's Fiesta...
> Seriously tho' I hope it all works out OK.



Pmsl my buddy said that too lol


----------



## James O (15 Mar 2015)

How about an unboxing video? 

Don't see many big ADA tanks


----------



## Andy Thurston (15 Mar 2015)

James O said:


> Don't see many big ADA tanks


not surprising considering the overinflated prices


----------



## ADA (15 Mar 2015)

Right guys some photos of the last couple of days  had a great time at TGM Gaz was very helpful and we ended up chatting for 3 1/2 hours and getting through quite a few cups of coffee lol, anyway here's the pics.

How it stood Thursday night.
Emerald Isles by -hayleyyoung1984-

Trip to TGM Saturday.
Emerald Isles by -hayleyyoung1984-

Emerald Isles by -hayleyyoung1984-

Emerald Isles by -hayleyyoung1984-

Emerald Isles by -hayleyyoung1984-

ADA 120P on the kitchen floor lol, along with some goodies I bought .
Emerald Isles by -hayleyyoung1984-

Emerald Isles by -hayleyyoung1984-

Emerald Isles by -hayleyyoung1984-

Emerald Isles by -hayleyyoung1984-

It all ended up slightly different after 6 solid hours sorting substrate and rocks, ended up with three rocks left over lol.
Emerald Isles by -hayleyyoung1984-


----------



## ADA (15 Mar 2015)

Vivian Andrew said:


> Had the same issue with mine so at the time of water change kept some rubber under the stand and made it level.



Sorted .


----------



## ADA (15 Mar 2015)

Big clown said:


> not surprising considering the overinflated prices



Was a bargain actually lol.


----------



## Piece-of-fish (15 Mar 2015)

Nice scape. My heart is bleeding to see people still waste money on substrate additives though.


----------



## ADA (15 Mar 2015)

Piece-of-fish said:


> Nice scape. My heart is bleeding to see people still waste money on substrate additives though.



Thanks, yeah I only bought it as its to promote bacteria .


----------



## banthaman.jm (15 Mar 2015)

Sorry to hear about your tank ADA, but that's a lovely new one.
Jim


----------



## ADA (15 Mar 2015)

banthaman.jm said:


> Sorry to hear about your tank ADA, but that's a lovely new one.
> Jim



Thanks  


Steve


----------



## Vivian Andrew (16 Mar 2015)

Nice , keep us updated


----------



## The_Iceman (17 Mar 2015)

It ended up better than it was before Steve!

Keep it up! This will one will be a winner 

Regards,
Chris


----------



## ADA (18 Mar 2015)

The_Iceman said:


> It ended up better than it was before Steve!
> 
> Keep it up! This will one will be a winner
> 
> ...



Cheers fella, looking to get another tile for it now, lights are at 100% and not much pearling so gonna up it.


----------



## ADA (26 Mar 2015)

Well after staring at it for 10 days watching it grow slow I got a bug and bought another TMC Grobeam lol, should turn up tomorrow hopefully so this weekend the faster growth should start .


----------



## Crossocheilus (26 Mar 2015)

Great to see you've sorted the crisis. I have a few CO2 questions. How many bps are you running with which bubble counter, what dc colour and which atomizer?

I'm trying to sort out how much CO2 I should be using on my 180L, with a lime dc by end of photo period I still have a little bit of melt/algae and generally poor growth rates.


----------



## ADA (26 Mar 2015)

I'm using a generic cheap bubble counter, UP inline atomizer, 4bps roughly, getting lime green DC pretty much 24/7, slow growth now and over shadowing is causing some melt so hopefully with another tile I should sort that problem.


----------



## Crossocheilus (27 Mar 2015)

Thanks, could you tell me what your light/CO2 timings are? And what sort of night time aeration you use, if any, and so what colour your dc is before CO2 on?

Thanks for being patient and understanding about all my questions, it really does help me a great deal.


----------



## ADA (28 Mar 2015)

Crossocheilus said:


> Thanks, could you tell me what your light/CO2 timings are? And what sort of night time aeration you use, if any, and so what colour your dc is before CO2 on?
> 
> Thanks for being patient and understanding about all my questions, it really does help me a great deal.



CO2 on at 1300, lights on 1530, ramp up from 1500 for 30 min, CO2 off at 2130 lights off 2300 inc 30 min ramp down, I don't use aeration but prob will as I'm getting some brown slime surface scum at the moment. DC is green before CO2 on but goes very lime green in about an hour. P.S. No patience needed I hope it helps.

Quick pic as of WC today, awaiting 3rd TMC tile .

Emerald Isles by -hayleyyoung1984-


----------



## Crossocheilus (28 Mar 2015)

Thanks, I've decided to turn CO2 on an hour earlier because by the end of the photoperiod by dc is lime but at the beginning it is quite dark. I will make sure I am vigilant tomorrow for signs of distress in fish/shrimp.

Looking a little light on foreground plants, if your budget can stretch after the ADA tank you could get some more pots, or just let it grow out with the mega lighting coming soon 

The blue on those cardinals (?) looks vivid!

You may want to think about a backlight to enhance the background and get rid of the white/grey division.


----------



## ADA (28 Mar 2015)

Crossocheilus said:


> Thanks, I've decided to turn CO2 on an hour earlier because by the end of the photoperiod by dc is lime but at the beginning it is quite dark. I will make sure I am vigilant tomorrow for signs of distress in fish/shrimp.
> 
> Looking a little light on foreground plants, if your budget can stretch after the ADA tank you could get some more pots, or just let it grow out with the mega lighting coming soon
> 
> ...




Way ahead of Ya lol, frosted backing in the post with the new light, will be adding more pots of foreground very soon, buying some XL in vitros.


----------



## Crossocheilus (28 Mar 2015)

Sounds like you've got it all sorted


----------



## ADA (28 Mar 2015)

Fingers crossed lol


----------



## The_Iceman (29 Mar 2015)

Pure eye candy, Steve!

Can't wait to see it with the 3rd light and the background.
A real winner 

Cheers,
Chris


----------



## Greenfinger2 (29 Mar 2015)

Hi ADA, Stunning Aquascape


----------



## ADA (29 Mar 2015)

The_Iceman said:


> Pure eye candy, Steve!
> 
> Can't wait to see it with the 3rd light and the background.
> A real winner
> ...



Cheers mate, means a lot esp as your moss in your scape was quite inspirational for mine .




Greenfinger2 said:


> Hi ADA, Stunning Aquascape



Thanks mate  .


----------



## ADA (4 Apr 2015)

Quick update, couple of xl in vitros added and stems hacked down and re planted, will give it a week to grow in and should be looking more full.

Emerald Isles by -hayleyyoung1984-


----------



## tim (5 Apr 2015)

Top job so far fella, it's looking awesome.


----------



## Greenfinger2 (5 Apr 2015)

Hi ADA, Looking fab


----------



## Tim Harrison (5 Apr 2015)

Very nice...


----------



## Chrisvx220 (6 Apr 2015)

Stunning!


----------



## DGR (7 Apr 2015)

Looks really promising, ADA! Great!


----------



## Vivian Andrew (8 Apr 2015)

Looks really nice


----------



## ADA (8 Apr 2015)

tim said:


> Top job so far fella, it's looking awesome.



Thanks 



Greenfinger2 said:


> Hi ADA, Looking fab



Cheers 



Troi said:


> Very nice...



Thanks 



Chrisvx220 said:


> Stunning!



Cheers mate



DGR said:


> Looks really promising, ADA! Great!



Thanks, I'm hoping so 



Vivian Andrew said:


> Looks really nice



Thanks 

Just when I thought the dry start had failed, I was taking a closer look into things as I'm battling little problems bit by bit and working my way from the obvious to the undergrowth I noticed the Fissidens and Mini Pelia sprouting up, dunno if it's shot up since adding the 3rd aquagro or it's been there and I've not noticed it but it's everywhere, fingers crossed. 


Emerald Isles by -hayleyyoung1984-

Emerald Isles by -hayleyyoung1984-

Emerald Isles by -hayleyyoung1984-

Emerald Isles by -hayleyyoung1984-


----------



## ADA (20 Apr 2015)

After careful consideration and a losing battle I'm ripping out the Eleocharis and replacing with Monte Carlo, it's collecting all the debris after swapping tanks and the substrate swap that it keeps growing this light brown fuzz and it could really do with a fast growing stem in foreground so that's the plan.  Also be adding a 5L bag of small grain Florbase too to cover any debris left.


----------



## Greenfinger2 (20 Apr 2015)

Hi ADA , Cut it down to just above the substrate. It will soon bounce back sending out new shoots and runners  New growth should not collect as much algae


----------



## ADA (20 Apr 2015)

Greenfinger2 said:


> Hi ADA , Cut it down to just above the substrate. It will soon bounce back sending out new shoots and runners  New growth should not collect as much algae



I did consider that but it's so slow growing and the only fast growers are the rear stems so tbh could prob do with some fast growing foreground plants, plus already ordered them lol, the Eleocharis will go in the missus 60.


----------



## ADA (22 Apr 2015)

Ok new plan, been syphoning this brown fuzz out for weeks now, CO2 is stable at 4bps, dosing daily Neutro + and Neutro CO2, filter is cleaned regularly, ammonia is zero and water changes regularly. Only thing I can think that caused this is moving all that substrate from one tank to another wet when the old tank blew it's silicon, I constantly have debris in the tank which gets caught in moss and hair grass and causes this brown fuzz. So, I just ordered 27L of ADA Amazonia, I'm gonna tear it down this weekend, clean wood and rocks with jet wash, use around 1/3 of the old Florabase and cover with Amazonia.  No comps this year from the look of it with this delay but never mind.


----------



## Tim Harrison (22 Apr 2015)

Bummer...I had the same problem with Tulgey Wood...I got so fed up I came within a hairs breath of tearing it down and starting again several times...that scape was a tortuous journey but I learnt loads. 
It took an age to settle down and was very high maintenance for some time...but when it finally did it was one of the most biologically stable and rewarding tanks I've ever had. Either way, whatever you decide to do good luck.


----------



## Greenfinger2 (22 Apr 2015)

Hi ADA, Sorry to hear that  So many problems all at once Hope all go's well from now mate


----------



## banthaman.jm (23 Apr 2015)

Sorry to hear about the problems you have had ADA.  Good luck with the re-scape.
Jim


----------



## ADA (23 Apr 2015)

Troi said:


> Bummer...I had the same problem with Tulgey Wood...I got so fed up I came within a hairs breath of tearing it down and starting again several times...that scape was a tortuous journey but I learnt loads.
> It took an age to settle down and was very high maintenance for some time...but when it finally did it was one of the most biologically stable and rewarding tanks I've ever had. Either way, whatever you decide to do good luck.



Thanks mate but I think it was all gonna go Pete Tong from the silicon going. 



Greenfinger2 said:


> Hi ADA, Sorry to hear that  So many problems all at once Hope all go's well from now mate



Yeah but I'm sure a fresh start will help, should have soaked the wood first too and got rid of the crap that came off it after it was submerged a few days, cheers mate. 



banthaman.jm said:


> Sorry to hear about the problems you have had ADA.  Good luck with the re-scape.
> Jim



Cheers mate .


----------



## Greenfinger2 (23 Apr 2015)

Looking forward to the new one  Our hobby can drive you nuts sometimes  Then things go right  And the stress fades away


----------



## ADA (23 Apr 2015)

Greenfinger2 said:


> Looking forward to the new one  Our hobby can drive you nuts sometimes  Then things go right  And the stress fades away



It's gonna be the same mate, just couple different plants and ADA substrate.


----------



## luckyjim (24 Apr 2015)

Looking forward to the reboot, it's a wonderful scape. good luck


----------



## The_Iceman (24 Apr 2015)

Wish you all the best with the reboot! What a shame  
I realy liked this one 

Cheers!


Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## ADA (24 Apr 2015)

luckyjim said:


> Looking forward to the reboot, it's a wonderful scape. good luck



Thanks 



The_Iceman said:


> Wish you all the best with the reboot! What a shame
> I realy liked this one
> 
> Cheers!
> ...



It won't be much different mate don't worry lol .


----------



## ADA (26 Apr 2015)

Well the reboot went ok, bought a few extras after bunching up all the plants quite densely, now have Limnophila Aromatica, rear right, all the Stellata is rear left, also some Ambulia rear right and Hygrophila mini dotted round the low light areas, way too cloudy for a pic, didn't realise the Amazonia was that dirty lol. Will put up a pic once it's cleared, back to water changes every other day with the new substrate tho .


----------



## Greenfinger2 (27 Apr 2015)

Hi ADA Fantastic news  Looking forward to the photos mate.It always amazes me how much rubbish collects in the substrate 

Water changes I hate doing them too  Hope all go's well


----------



## ADA (27 Apr 2015)

Think I 


Greenfinger2 said:


> Hi ADA Fantastic news  Looking forward to the photos mate.It always amazes me how much rubbish collects in the substrate
> 
> Water changes I hate doing them too  Hope all go's well



Think I need them everyday or every other after new substrate? Filter is cycled.


----------



## The_Iceman (10 May 2015)

Any updates Steve? 

Cheers,
Chris


----------



## ADA (10 May 2015)

The_Iceman said:


> Any updates Steve?
> 
> Cheers,
> Chris



Not a lot at the moment mate, swapping the lighting out, just bought an APS T5 unit, not willing to pay out for tile no.4 so selling the TMC set up and going T5 till next year.


----------



## ADA (27 Jun 2015)

Quick pic from the back door 

Progress

Emerald Isles by -hayleyyoung1984-


----------



## Andy D (27 Jun 2015)

Looks great!

I do love this tank.


----------



## The_Iceman (27 Jun 2015)

Now we are talking...
Where is the FTS 

Cheers,
Chris


----------



## ADA (27 Jun 2015)

Andy D said:


> Looks great!
> 
> I do love this tank.



Thanks mate



The_Iceman said:


> Now we are talking...
> Where is the FTS
> 
> Cheers,
> Chris



Cheers mate, not long now, carpet is still filling in and there's paulustris and macrandra still growing up in the rear corners, plus tomorrow is maintenance day so it's a bit dirty for a FTS lol.


----------



## Tim Harrison (28 Jun 2015)

Nice context shot...it's always good to see how it all actually fits in to our homes...in the real world that is...


----------



## tim (28 Jun 2015)

Looks really good mate, good to see an update.


----------



## ADA (8 Aug 2015)

Hi guys, bit of an update, Im just waiting on the stems to get the final pic.

Slight new addition too, back lighting, it's more yellow ish than white in the pic.

Emerald Isles by -hayleyyoung1984-

Emerald Isles by -hayleyyoung1984-

Emerald Isles by -hayleyyoung1984-

Emerald Isles by -hayleyyoung1984-

Emerald Isles by -hayleyyoung1984-

Emerald Isles by -hayleyyoung1984-


----------



## The_Iceman (8 Aug 2015)

Finally! I expected an update much earlier! Shame on you 
Looks great! But give your moss a trim! It will grow in much more dense then...

Cheers Chris


----------



## ADA (8 Aug 2015)

The_Iceman said:


> Finally! I expected an update much earlier! Shame on you
> Looks great! But give your moss a trim! It will grow in much more dense then...
> 
> Cheers Chris



I'm gonna mate but after a spray of water/co2 mix it browned a bit so once it grows in nice and green again I'm gonna give it a good hack


----------



## Greenfinger2 (9 Aug 2015)

Hi ADA , Looking fantastic


----------



## Iain Sutherland (9 Aug 2015)

great looking tank, not enough twin island scapes around


----------



## flygja (10 Aug 2015)

That's a brilliant looking scape!


----------



## ADA (10 Aug 2015)

Greenfinger2 said:


> Hi ADA , Looking fantastic



Thanks 




Iain Sutherland said:


> great looking tank, not enough twin island scapes around




Cheers mate


----------



## ADA (12 Aug 2015)

flygja said:


> That's a brilliant looking scape!



Cheers mate


----------



## jakkals (21 Sep 2015)

Hi @ADA 


Great work on this tank, always nice following a long thread and seeing the progression to awesomeness!!!!


----------



## banthaman.jm (22 Sep 2015)

Ada, great looking tank, how's the moss doing?
Jim


----------



## ADA (25 Sep 2015)

jakkals said:


> Hi @ADA
> 
> 
> Great work on this tank, always nice following a long thread and seeing the progression to awesomeness!!!!



Thanks very much 



banthaman.jm said:


> Ada, great looking tank, how's the moss doing?
> Jim




Cheers mate, yeah it's doing great now


----------

